# Hello From China



## chinaarcher

Hello everyone:
I am an archery fan from China.I have an archery club,TopSpeed Archery Club. This club is the largest in size with the best conditions in China. The total area of the internal course is about 850 square meters, includes the store of archery equipment. I also have an outdoor course for field archery and 3D archery in the suburb of Beijing, about 2 square kilometers. I have made some pictures hope that everyone can like. I hope can become friends with everybody.
Thank everyone!


----------



## chinaarcher

2
TopSpeed Archery Club


----------



## chinaarcher

3
TopSpeed Archery Club


----------



## J.C.

Welcome to AT. that's an amazing place you've got there.


----------



## rycountryboy

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk 

Awesome place ...:thumbs_up


----------



## smurphysgirl

*Looks very nice*

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## BWiz

:welcomesign: to AT!! Impressive facility you have there. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* chinaarcher. Have fun here.


----------



## Newbie9mil

*Welcome to AT*

Welcome to AT from Northern Virginia. What an outstanding facility you have there. Wish it was here in NOVA.


----------



## chinaarcher

Thank Tim Roberts!Thank everyone! I am so glad to meet you.If you like,I will post more information about TopSpeed Archery Club,and china archery.


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## chinaarcher

smurphysgirl said:


> Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
> *X*---------------------------:archer:


Thank you!Happy shooting!Enjoy shooting!


----------



## golfisserious

looks like an awesome setup you have there. Good luck in your business endevours.


----------



## Paradoxxx

Nice pictures! 

Regards from Germany.

Christian


----------



## nmlongbow

That's a really nice club, much better than anything I've seen in the U.S.

I would like to know more about archery in China.

Please give us more info.

Can you bowhunt in China?

Dave


----------



## chinaarcher

nmlongbow said:


> That's a really nice club, much better than anything I've seen in the U.S.
> 
> I would like to know more about archery in China.
> 
> Please give us more info.
> 
> Can you bowhunt in China?
> 
> Dave


Hello：
I and my friend often to hunting at China.
It is one picture of my friend,ICEX and his trophy.
But hunting at China have some limits,such as animal protection.
Thank you!


----------



## woodridge 30-30

im simply amazed with your shooting range. i know it sounds funny but it truly is beautifull and theres no other way to say it. i wish you the best of luck with your time here on archery talk


----------



## mon_cadeau

Its so glad to meet everybody in AT, i m that designer and photoman for this chinese indoor archery range,thanks everyone and wish we can be friend in archery world.

China have a lots of ppl love archery just like me, target,bowhunting/compound,recurve,traditional bow...and chinese have our own archery forum.from AT,we learned many many useful knowledges,THANKS EVERYONE IN AT!!

Best regards!

M


----------



## rambo-yambo

*Welcome to AT*

Nicest archery I ever seen, I wish I can be there to try it out. Welcome to AT. Good luck with your business. What is the name of the chinese archery forum? Xia Xia.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

Li Yin, Your archery facility appears to be first class, very well set up and maintained. You should post some pictures of the field range for us to enjoy also. Do you have a club, charge by the hour, or day? I am also curious if your range holds formal competitions. Thanks for posting, welcome to AT, and thanks for sharing. 
STUDENT-ARCHER


----------



## ElkSlayer9x8

cool pics like the place


----------



## brannon

*nice range*

that looks like a real nice range you have there!!!


----------



## asa1485

Welcome to AT 

Wow. Very nice indeed.


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## [email protected]

Aha! :teeth:

Just jumped from ArcherySalon to here, and glad to see you guys.

("Color of the Wind" in Chinese)


----------



## Double S

Wow. Sweet range. Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## baddaddy

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Andy.

Welcome to AT.:teeth::teeth:


----------

